# ext3 mounten in windows

## st3vie

hoi

heeft iemand al ervaring met bepaalde mounttools voor ext2/ext3 in windows? zo ja, eventueel ervaring te delen misschien?  :Smile: 

Het leek me namelijk wel handig om i.p.v. een ntfs partitie te mounten in linux, de partitie om te zetten naar ext3 en dan die te mounten vanuit windows, aangezien het schrijven vanuit windows naar ext3 beter was dan het schrijven naar ntfs vanuit linux.

-st3vie

----------

## Rem

Misschien geen direct antwoord op je vraag, maar waarom maak je geen neutrale extra partitie met fat32 als filesysteem. Hiernaar kun je prima schrijven vanuit linux en windows ziet hem gewoon als extra schijf.

Rem

----------

## VeXocide

Ext2/3/reiser valt ook te mounten onder win met een programma genaamd mount everything (kost wel behoorlijk), als je het wilt hebben pm me maar.

----------

## st3vie

 *Rem wrote:*   

> Misschien geen direct antwoord op je vraag, maar waarom maak je geen neutrale extra partitie met fat32 als filesysteem. Hiernaar kun je prima schrijven vanuit linux en windows ziet hem gewoon als extra schijf.Rem

 

mja, maar dan zit ik met een probleem van de lange bestandsnamen, toch?

-st3vie

----------

## Rem

Langer dan 16 karakters bedoel je? Ik kan het nu even niet checken, want ik zit hier op FreeBSD. Maar als je vanuit FreeBSD een fat32 schijf mount krijg je gewoon de volledige namen te zien. Volgens mij is dat in Linux ook zo.

----------

## frenkel

Ik gebruikte vroeger, toen ik Windows ook nog gebruikte, gewoon een FAT 32 partitie, geen enkel probleem met aantal tekens o.i.d. zorg gewoon dat hij gemount wordt als vfat.

Zo bijv.:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ mount -t vfat /dev/hda9 /mnt/windowsshared
> 
> 

 

Het schijnt namelijk soms mis te gaan (is dat nog steeds zo?), en dan heb je idd een probleem met het aantal tekens.

Succes!!

Frank

----------

## st3vie

Gebruikt FAT32 ook niet erg veel extra schijfruimte t.o.v. ntfs of ext3? Veel kleine bestanden verbruiken veel meer schijfruimte enzo?

Naast films en muziek zou ik namelijk ook een aantal sample cd's erop hebben, met dus vele  duizenden kleinere bestanden. En die bestanden hebben dus vaak lange bestandnamen, met omschrijvingen erin.

-st3vie

----------

## frenkel

Volgens mij heeft ext3 meer "overload", dan fat 32, aangezien fat 32 geen journalling filesystem is. Maar ik weet het niet zeker.

Frank

----------

## Rainmaker

nee, ligt aan het feit dat fat32 clusters gebruikt, die altijd in 1 keer gevuld worden. Die clusters zijn meestal 4 of 8 kb. Dat kan aardig oplopen als je 1000 bedtanden hebt van 1 kb...

overHEAD is dat trouwens.

----------

## st3vie

ok, ik denk dat het makkelijkste is om eerst FAT32 te proberen.

ik kan later altijd dan nog toch overstappen naar ext2/3 als ik echt wil.

thnx for the info in ieder geval.  :Smile: 

-st3vie

----------

## Chainsaw

Met een IFS-driver kun je ext2 mounten in windows. Ik dacht dat ext3 ook ging. Ik heb versie 0.1 of 0.2 gebruikt toen, het is meer dan een jaar geleden dat ik voor het laatst windows draaide.

Het is free software iig  :Smile: 

----------

## st3vie

ah, thnx... linkje bewaard =))

ik vond nog wel een aardige tabel [link] voor vergelijking van allerlei fs-soorten op Wikipedia.

-st3vie

----------

## Braempje

Ik heb door recenten problemen mijn ext3 moeten mounten in windows en dat ging perfect met explore2fs, misschien handig?

----------

